# Planet Coaster - Finally a decent theme park game!



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

Bought early access and even in alpha stage its awesome!


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Is this like Theme Park world? Used to love that game when I was younger so would be interested in this. 

What platform/s is it coming for?


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

Looks great.



Brian1612 said:


> Is this like Theme Park world? Used to love that game when I was younger so would be interested in this.
> 
> What platform/s is it coming for?


Seems it's a Microsoft Windows game...

_*Planet Coaster is an upcoming construction and management simulation developed and published by Frontier Developments for Microsoft Windows due to be released in November 2016. An Alpha version of the game became available on 22 March 2016 for those that purchased the early bird edition which will run continuously until the games general release. The game is a spiritual successor to RollerCoaster Tycoon 3, a game that was also developed by Frontier in 2004.*_


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

Looks good that, similar to the new zoo tycoon game the other year


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Hopefully my Laptop can run this. Rollercoaster Tycoon was the best of the lot back in the day!


----------

